# Pregnant doe with... mites?



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

I became concerned a week or so ago that my doe, Delphine, who is due in less than 3 weeks could have mites. Delphine has had copper deficiency very significantly during/after previous pregnancies (one year she miscariied and the next year after she kidded she went Really bald. I noticed a month or so ago that she had balding around her eyes and on her nose. The balding around her eyes was different than what I had seen before, but I gave her copper. A few weeks later it didn't really improve. I also dusted her (and everyone) for lice twice 10 days apart. 

A couple weeks later, the balding is still there and I noticed a strip of bald along the side of each front leg. I was researching and thought mites, so I looked closer and saw a bit of balding around the base of her ears as well. Then I really thought mites and got nervous. I posted on Monday in Health and Wellness about what to do, but no one responded.

Now I am starting to question if it is mites. None of my other goats have balding, and there is no crustiness or scabbing or anything... Thoughts? I can try to get pictures tomorrow, if that would be helpful...


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Have you got any Nustock to put on hairless places? Or any other sulphur added ointment? There are some recent threads about mites. The popular consensus is to put Nustock on the bald places evey three days. Scratch any scabs( I know you said your goat has none) the first application only. And inject Ivermectin subcataneousy 1cc/40lbs.of goat.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

I do have Nustock and have started applying it every 3 days this week. I have been reading the other threads about mites as weel. Wasn't sure about the Ivermectin since she is so close to her due date... And also because I'm not sure they are mites. I would hate to stress her for no reason.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

cbrossard said:


> I do have Nustock and have started applying it every 3 days this week. I have been reading the other threads about mites as weel. Wasn't sure about the Ivermectin since she is so close to her due date... And also because I'm not sure they are mites. I would hate to stress her for no reason.


How about mineral deficiency... @mariarose can tell you all bout those. I am not sayin it is not mites but there could also be somethin else too. She will ask what kind and how you feed mineral. .


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Also, pictures would help.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks all. I forgot to take pictures before I slathered everything with Nustock this morning. She gets Purina Wind and Rain Storm minerals free choice. And copper as needed. I just got zinc tablets for my buck, and I was thinking about giving her one or 2 of those just in case... Does anyone know if it's typical to have just one goat get mites? She has probably had the hair loss going for 2 months now, and nobody else has any...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, some goats are more susceptible than others.
Weaker immune system.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Also, pictures would help.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

That scabby yellow is what mites on my wether looked like. 1cc per 40 lbs of Ivermectin worked really well. One injection per week, three times.
I thought I saw on another post that Ivermectin is ok for pregnant does, don't do it on my sayso. I am wrong quite often.
@toth boer goats ,@ksalvagno @Damfino @SalteyLove


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Dwarf Dad said:


> That scabby yellow is what mites on my wether looked like. 1cc per 40 lbs of Ivermectin worked really well. One injection per week, three times.
> I thought I saw on another post that Ivermectin is ok for pregnant does, don't do it on my sayso. I am wrong quite often.
> @toth boer goats ,@ksalvagno @Damfino @SalteyLove


Thank you for your input. It's really not crusty yellow though. There are flakes of skin and it is yellow from the Nustock.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Ok. Will look around.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Dwarf Dad said:


> That scabby yellow is what mites on my wether looked like. 1cc per 40 lbs of Ivermectin worked really well. One injection per week, three times.
> I thought I saw on another post that Ivermectin is ok for pregnant does, don't do it on my sayso. I am wrong quite often.
> @toth boer goats ,@ksalvagno @Damfino @SalteyLove


You are correct about the Ivomec.

If a goat is in her first trimester, it is not safe. 
Late term is OK.
Nu-stock is good to use. 
It is every 2 weeks, 3 x .
Then 1 month later.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> You are correct about the Ivomec.
> 
> If a goat is in her first trimester, it is not safe.
> Late term is OK.
> ...


OK! Is it fine for nursing/lactating/milking does as well? And is it subq?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We deal with mites off and on. Have some now that are really itchy, some I know have mites, so we are treating everyone. Over the years I use Ivermectin Pour On to treat mites, and any affected areas with hair loss or really scabby. I apply Nu Stock. But I do Nu stock every day or every 2 days for the first 3-5 days, then start spacing it out. That is what has worked for me. 
I know injectable Ivermectin works best, but we had a really bad reaction to it years ago, so I hesitate using it (young doe freaked out, was throwing herself around - I thought I'd killed her). 
I don't have that issue with the pour on, although sometimes it makes them itchy).

I put it down the back every 5-7 days, and I may put a little under their dew claws as well unless I'm putting Nu Stock there.

EDITED TO ADD: I'm considering dusting my girls legs with Python or Gordon's dust as well as the Ivermectin down their back. You can also put some dust in her bedding. 
Going to spray our barn down tomorrow with Permetherin spray in the morning so it can dry. We deal with mites in the winter months, and randomly through the year. Usually I treat with Ivermectin Pour On every 4-6 weeks when I trim feet to help prevent mites, but I didn't do that this fall/winter.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

HoosierShadow said:


> We deal with mites off and on. Have some now that are really itchy, some I know have mites, so we are treating everyone. Over the years I use Ivermectin Pour On to treat mites, and any affected areas with hair loss or really scabby. I apply Nu Stock. But I do Nu stock every day or every 2 days for the first 3-5 days, then start spacing it out. That is what has worked for me.
> I know injectable Ivermectin works best, but we had a really bad reaction to it years ago, so I hesitate using it (young doe freaked out, was throwing herself around - I thought I'd killed her).
> I don't have that issue with the pour on, although sometimes it makes them itchy).
> 
> ...


Does the Pour on seem equally effective to the injections? And how much do you use?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Using both helps.
Injection kills better, but the pouron's work too, just not as fast.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

OK I think I will try the Pour on first just to save her the injections, since it doesn't seem that bad. Anyone know the dosage? this is what I got...
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00JAL3AAW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
And do I just pour it down their spine like the powders?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ivomectrin pouron 1cc per 20lbs, along the top line.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> Ivomectrin pouron 1cc per 20lbs, along the top line.


Thanks. Repeat how often?


----------

